# Forward, Into The Past



## GanjaGuru (Jun 6, 2006)

Currently I grow for myself, my brother, and 2 other prescripted disabled people.
They have app't me their caregiver, which means I can legally (at least as far as the state of CA. & my county are concerned) grow pot for them.
And charge for it, just like when you go to your pharmacy you pay for medicine.
However, all I charge these people is my cost--$10.00 for the pulp pot, $7.00 for soil and 10 bucks for nutrients, per plant.  And each plant will yield between 4--10 oz. of dried cured buds.  
I only grow enough to meet our needs + a little extra in case someone runs out or, in the case of Danny (one of the disabled patients) gets ripped off (by his own nephew no less).
Last week I got a call from another med-mj patient.  His former supplier got married and moved out of state.  He asked me if I would grow for him and I said ok as long as he supplies documentation.
So he gave me $200.00 and I bought supplies for 7 plants.
Now, I _could_ have put them on my property.  I have the space and it's relatively secure.
However, I was talking with an old friend a few days ago and we reminised about our guerilla growing days back in SoCal.
I got the itch to do it again.
So last night, at dusk, I drove the pulp pots & soil out to the woods, and this morning at dawn I brought the clones out and set it up.
It means carrying out anywhere from 2--4 gal/water every 2--3 days (a 15 minute drive & 20-minute hike each way).
So it's a little extra work but what the hey, I need the exercise.
Plus it's fun, sneaking around in the woods at dusk/dawn.


----------

